# a bad one!!



## richard_tricky (Jul 24, 2002)

Five Englishmen in an Audi Quattro arrived at an Irish border checkpoint. 
Paddy, the officer, stops them and tells them: "It is illegal to put 5 
people in a Quattro, Quattro means four" 
"Quattro is just the name of the automobile," the Englishmen retorts 
disbelievingly. "Look at the papers: this car is designed to carry five 
persons."

"You can not pull that one on me," replies Paddy "Quattro means four. 
You have five people in your car and you are therefore breaking the law."

The Englishmen replies angrily, "You idiot! Call your supervisor over. I want to speak to someone with more intelligence!"

"Sorry," responds Paddy, "Murphy is busy with 2 guys in a Fiat Uno."

;D


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

Excellent ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2002)

:'( :'( :'(


----------



## rcoll (May 13, 2002)

i am pretty sure that happened as i was crossing the border from scotland to england and the bobby was john or herny or something.... leave the charming irish alone


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## fastasflip (May 13, 2003)

Trev, You must have way too much time on your hands if your reading posts (nevermind jokes) which were orginally posted in 2002!


----------

